# OMG! Frog just ate its poop :O



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

So, Feeding time, chucked in the crickets, then started spot cleaning (frogs dont tend to jump about then as they are too busy looking for crickets)

Picked up some poop, and the frog jumped at me and ate it out my hand :O

Will it be alright????


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Schit happens... (sorry couldn't resist)

I've seen em eat worse.




Bradders100 said:


> So, Feeding time, chucked in the crickets, then started spot cleaning (frogs dont tend to jump about then as they are too busy looking for crickets)
> 
> Picked up some poop, and the frog jumped at me and ate it out my hand :O
> 
> Will it be alright????


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, they should be ok! so long as thats not going to become their main diet!:lol2:


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Totally normal. Some dogs do it too. He will be fine.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

it was just his idea of a chocolate pudding after dinner! he'll be okay :lol2:


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

lol i hope mine doesnt do that


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hahahahah! Thanks everyone! Was worried as hell xDDDD

She seems fine this morning to its all good


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I'd imagine it will be ok. Mine did that once before as well


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I put lovely fat crickets in, and she eats her poo instead!!!

Silly moo i say xD


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Its the equivalent of us eating McDonalds.

I wouldnt worry


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

But maccy D's is YUMMMY  hahahha!

poo probs isnt so yummy xD

Though its healthier xD


----------



## Rapids (Aug 13, 2008)

might try that next time the OH refuses to make me tea, take a dump on plate :whistling2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rabbits do it all the time. 

Cheaper than crix


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rabbits have two lots of poop xD They eat the first lot then poo out what we see as the little ball pellet looking things.

Quite clever really, making sure that nothing is wasted. xD


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's coprophagy for you. Eating the first lot gets you loads of vitamins. Ruminants tidied the process up a lot


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

wow thats c:censor luck :lol2:.
yeah he will be fine .


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha,shes seems fine today xD lol


----------

